# Rayonier land



## herc (Jun 1, 2012)

Seems this paper company just don't want to lease land.I mean my God at their prices.There's not that many hunters to pay these big leases any more.People just don't have the jobs.At least in Ware county ,Brantley county and other south Ga. Counties.$ 3.75 an acre is a plenty.Rayonier may fold up in the coming years if they keep this up.


----------



## Son (Jun 1, 2012)

Pushing the envelope to see just how far they can go. The economy is already having an effect on some timber companies. I've noticed one who had lots of vacant leases in the last two years, but they didn't cut the price any. Even when they cutover half of a lease, they wont cut the price. 
Here lys the problem, they see people who will still pay whatever they request. And the price will not go back down until everyone quits. Those with plenty of money will not join in clamping down on lease prices, some see it as opportunity to get your lease.
Who knows where this will end up, but it doesn't look good in my opinion.


----------



## maxwell42583 (Jun 4, 2012)

Why lease when you can buy? I have never understood that. A 100 acres owned is better than a 1000 acres leased in my opinion.


----------

